# Reading > Forum Book Club >  Valentine's Day Reading Poll

## Scheherazade

* Please vote for the book you would like to read during the Valentine's Day week here 

by 

February 10th! 

The aim of the Book Club is to read and discuss new books together with other members.

Please try to avoid from voting for the books you have already read and/or do not intend to (re)read with us.

Thank you! 


Book Club Regulations*

----------


## Scheherazade

Apart from _Tess_, I don't mind reading any of the books listed in the poll this time round.

Any opinions/suggestions?

----------


## papayahed

I'm waiting for Night. (As in Nightshade not the actual time of day :FRlol:  )

----------


## Basil

> I'm waiting for Night. (As in Nightshade not the actual time of day )


And here I thought you meant Night Ranger.  :Tongue:   :Tongue: 

"_You're MOTORING..._"

----------


## Domer121

I think that in a way "THe Little Prince" is a great book for Valentines day...it shows of the simplicity of love....

----------


## Scheherazade

> I'm waiting for Night. (As in Nightshade not the actual time of day )


Why? What did she promise ya?

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

> I'm waiting for Night. (As in Nightshade not the actual time of day )





> Why? What did she promise ya?


Just what I was thinking.... :Tongue:

----------


## Scheherazade

Going once...

----------


## Nightshade

Oh to vote or not vote, bbut really can I in consciens llet you all read a girl with a pearl earing?
hummmmmmmmmmmmmmm
Now the thing is a room with a vew is a great book, and one I think will lead to great discussions plus I had soooooooo many questions when I read it 4 or 5 years ago that its time I read it again....

hummmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## Demona

I guess I'm a minority here...voted for A room with a view...heh.

----------


## papayahed

oh crud!!!!! I missed this one due to traveling!!!

----------


## Serengeti

I'm all for reading Girl with a Pearl Earring. I liked the movie, so that usually means the book is even better. It must be a short book if we are to read it in a week?

----------

